# nipples!



## sandie05 (Mar 11, 2005)

i have had phantom pregnancy symptoms before so not thinking about things that much. but i have had really itchy nipples today but only in my first week. surely that is too early for these types of signs isn't it. they are dry flaky and itchy tmi sorry!
sandie


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Yes, too early. Could be due to change in temperature outside or have you changed washing powder recently?

Ruth


----------

